# Steel in the Grand:



## kellyman (Feb 26, 2014)

Just wondering how the steel is doing down town GR. Its about that time. Want to come over and say hay and fish with you guys, like every year. Looking forward to it! PM me if you can.


----------



## concentroutin (Jan 7, 2014)

Fished there Friday with a member on this site. We both threw plugs in the holes just downstream of the dam. He went 1 for 2 landing a 3-4 lb. skam and losing a 5-6 lb. chromer, while I simply have the cleanest looking lures around (nada). We only fished a couple of hours in the afternoon and only saw maybe 2-3 other smallish steel landed on spawn. Weather was perfect, water a little lower than what we prefer but not bad. I think it is just getting started but a cool down and some more rain would likely help. Good luck if you go, I'm probably gonna wait until gun season as my drive is a little longer.


----------



## kellyman (Feb 26, 2014)

concentroutin said:


> Fished there Friday with a member on this site. We both threw plugs in the holes just downstream of the dam. He went 1 for 2 landing a 3-4 lb. skam and losing a 5-6 lb. chromer, while I simply have the cleanest looking lures around (nada). We only fished a couple of hours in the afternoon and only saw maybe 2-3 other smallish steel landed on spawn. Weather was perfect, water a little lower than what we prefer but not bad. I think it is just getting started but a cool down and some more rain would likely help. Good luck if you go, I'm probably gonna wait until gun season as my drive is a little longer.


I think so to on the cool and the rain. Got warm weather for now. Thank for the reply.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Yesterday, 2 for 3, today 4 for 4, all bright fresh fish, good luck go gitum,going again tomorrow, JUST LOVE THEM FALL FISH.............fish said gimmy,gimmy that bait


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

good to hear bob,been waiting on the news,thanks,see if I can get out now(trucks acting funny,not ha ha)


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

good to hear bob,been waiting on the news,see if I can get out now,2morrow hopefully


----------



## kellyman (Feb 26, 2014)

Thank for the report bob. Hows the water level? Got more rain coming!


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

kellyman said:


> Thank for the report bob. Hows the water level? Got more rain coming!


 the water is fine, but dropping, yesterday 0 for 2 ( first one wrapped up in one of them 2 man row boats 2nd fish headed back to grand haven, run about 80 yards of line out, with 4 or 5 jumps before the hook pulled out, today 1 for 1, lots of wind, ( had to use my drift sock to stop from blowing upstream) but fewer leaves were floating down stream, water is real clear, good luck go gittum.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

Mid morning I was fishing upstream nearer to Ionia county catching my fall/winter sucker supply bouncing little itty bitty pike spawn bags about the size of 2 chinook eggs through a deep hole. I was stacking midsized resident suckers up at a real good clip when I accidentally flossed what looked to me to be a very fresh and very stocky female steely, but it was only 13-14 inches long. It did not have a rainbow trout build but it may have been from the small tributary not far from me, but I am pretty sure it was tiny steel, she swam away unharmed but I am still not sure what she was 100%.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

fished closer to Portland a few hrs a couple days,chubs,,,,no steel 4 me


----------



## fishman210 (Jan 10, 2008)

So out of the 16 boats, launched at Johnson park this morning, did anyone get into some fish!?!?


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

The last week has been kinda slow,(one here,a bite there, a fish on n so on ) today, fished from 2 till 4, landed 2 out of 4, then went in to hunt mode, saw a big wood pecker, that's my day n it was a good one. good luck go gitum


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

Made it out on Friday on the grand and we managed to hang on to a few. I got one on a stripped streamer and my buddy got one on a spinner.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

nice fish good job


----------

